

Why “Mobile First” May Already Be Outdated - duggan
https://blog.intercom.io/why-mobile-first-may-already-be-outdated/

======
Nadya
"Mobile First" describes a methodology of starting on smaller screens with
less 'estate' such that no important details are left out.

"Desktop First" makes it really easy for your solution to something looking
bad to be "just display:none it", which can make the mobile version feel like
an afterthought (because it often is).

"Mobile First" just means you take into consideration the mobile aspects and
make sure everything important is included - and you scale it to "Desktop
sizes" afterwards, since you no longer need to hide anything (only change how
it is displayed).

The design, regardless if Mobile or Desktop "first", should look good on _any_
screen. That's what Responsive Design is about.

You can do Mobile-First Responsive Design. The two aren't separated and the
article seems to pretend that they are. Responsive Design has always been
about making sure the product looks good _regardless of screen size_.

Because that can be expensive for complicated sites - many web design
companies choose _common screen sizes_ like the iPhone, popular Android series
(Galaxy/Note), and common Desktop Resolutions. The best designers do away with
all of those constraints and design based on "when does this design look bad?"
rather than arbitrary break points.

